# Jazz Guitar Legend Jim Hall Passes at 83



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice obit w/ several video clips.

http://blogs.ottawacitizen.com/2013/12/10/rip-jim-hall/


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

One of the great jazz guitarists. RIP.

Edit: found this on YouTube. Hall appears after about a minute. More Merv than Jim, but interesting to see.


----------

